# TT Majorca



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Guys out in Majorca for 2 weeks - only seen 2 TTś so far - are there any members out here?

What a great place to drive a TT - missin mine SOOO bad! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Never mind the TT; enjoy your holidays


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Well issued a total of 10 membership cards in Majorca - Always willing to spread the gospel! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well done [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

woo ill be over there same time  
going a week monday whats the weather like atm :?:


----------

